# [Jeux]Je n arrive pas a denmarrer des jeux

## terminou

Bonjour

UT2k4 fonctionne (le son est lent mais l acceleration 3D est ok)< Chromium tourne nickel 5le son est ok)

Mais Ennemy territorym RTCW pas moyen de savoir pourauoi cela ne marche pas. La fenetre de mon terminal se ferme instantannement.

Ma config est a base de gentoo(2.6.15-gentoo-r7) pour amd64 avec les pilotes ATI 8.24.8 installe via la releease d'ATI.

comment puis je stopper la fermeture du terminal pour savoir pourquoi les jeux ne se lancent pas?

Est ce normal que pour lancer les jeuz je sois obliger d4aller chercher les les bin dans le repertoire /usr/games/bin ? j4ai aucun raccourcit de cree2 autmatiquememt sur mon gnome et autre WM ?

MErci

----------

## Il turisto

j'imagine que tu es bien dans le groupe jeu?

tu lance le jeu en cliquant sur l'icone ou dans un terminal préalablement lancé.

Je demande ca car tu dis qu'il se ferme or en théorie si tu le lance dans un terminal il ne doit pas se fermer.

----------

## terminou

arf je suis un boulet!!!!

j4qi encore mes mauvaise habitudes de win.

je cliait sur l4icone des jeux et on me proposait de le demarrer dans un terminal etc....

bref voila ce que cela donne

localhost bin # ./et

ET 2.60b linux-i386 May  8 2006

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/root/.etwolf/etmain

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak2.pk3 (22 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak1.pk3 (10 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak0.pk3 (3725 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/mp_bin.pk3 (6 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain

----------------------

3763 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec language.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

------- Input Initialization -------

Joystick is not active.

------------------------------------

Bypassing CD checks

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so.1: QGL_Init: dlopen libGL.so.1 failed: libGL.so.1: cannot op en shared object file: No such file or directory

failed

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

Pour repondre 0 ta question. je joeu en user root... j4arrive pas a creer un nouveau user

----------

## idodesuke

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=11

----------

## Il turisto

tu as quoi comme carte graphique?

j'imagine que les drivers fontionnent bien vu que tu joues a d'autres jeux ...

----------

## terminou

j[ai une ATI X800 AGP 8X...

----------

## kopp

Salut

essaye voir cette histoire de groupe games

Sinon, j'avais aussi eu ce genre de problème, et je le résolvais en lançant le jeu comme ça :

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so /bin/et

(si /bin/et est bien le binaire du jeu  :Wink: )

Tu peux aussi essayer en remplaçant /usr/lib/libGL.so par libGL.so ou libGL.so.1 ou /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 si ça  ne marche pas avec le premier cas, je en suis pas certain de ce qu'il faut mettre  :Smile: )

----------

## Il turisto

et le rendu opengl fonctionne?

lorsque tu utilises un ecran de veille open gl ou glxgears ca roule tout bon?

----------

## terminou

oui tout marche bien avec glxgears

42206 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8441.200 FPS

42207 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8441.400 FPS

fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 XL Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5755 (8.24. :Cool: 

----------

## kopp

Tu as testé ce que je t'ai proposé avec LD_PRELOAD ?

Sinon, il faut aussi que le root soit dans le groupe games je pense.

Pour l'ajout d'utilisateur on t'a filé la doc.

----------

## terminou

oui ca marche mieux cette methode pour ajouter un user

merci pour cela.

en ce aui concerne ta methode cela ne marche pas mieux. sur google j4ai toruve un topic un peu similaire ou il parlait de mettre a jour les glibc..c'est en cours de compilation...

bon cela ne marche pas mieux

 LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so /usr/games/bin/et

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libGL.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libGL.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ET 2.60b linux-i386 May  8 2006

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/neotracker/.etwolf/etmain

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak2.pk3 (22 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak1.pk3 (10 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak0.pk3 (3725 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/mp_bin.pk3 (6 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain

----------------------

3763 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec language.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

------- Input Initialization -------

Joystick is not active.

------------------------------------

Bypassing CD checks

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so.1: QGL_Init: dlopen libGL.so.1 failed: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64

failed

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

donne nous le resultat d'un glxinfo quand même, pour etre sur

----------

## terminou

Coucou

Voila les infos

 glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 XL Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5755 (8.24. :Cool: 

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap,

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

----------

## E11

Mmh, bête question... : Tu es sous 64 bits ? Si oui, vérifie que les programmes emul-x86-... (il y en a plusieurs et de mémoire je ne sais plus lequel...) soit installé. SInon, ignore cette phrase   :Laughing: 

Aussi, saurais-tu trouver les 2 fichiers qu'il n'aime pas pour voir si ça ne vient pas de la.. (je suis très sceptique mais pourquoi pas...)

```
couldn't exec language.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg 
```

Il y a néanmoins beaucoup de chance pour que l'erreur vienne du libGL.so, regarde s'il se trouve bien dans ton /usr/lib/ l'erreur vient peut-être de son absence ! sinon, il faudrait trouver de quel paquet il dépend et essayé de le réinstaller...

----------

## boozo

'alute

fait voir un petit

```
ls -l /usr/lib/libGL*
```

et aussi un ls -l /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL* tant qu'on y est

----------

## E11

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> fait voir un petit
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bah c'est ce que j'avais dit   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing:  lol (bon d'accord j'ai pas précisé pour xorg mais bon   :Laughing:  )

SInon, tu peux directement nous donner ce qu'écrit la commande : 

```
locate libGL
```

 et comme ça on aura tout ! (sauf si evidement tu n'as pas le prgramme slocate... !)

@boozo : nananèèèreeeuh ma commande c'est elle qui est la meileur euh nananère !  :Laughing:  lool (c bon je   :Arrow:  lol)

----------

## terminou

Vous battez pas  c'est moi qui vous departagerai    :Wink: 

Oui je sis avec une Gentoo 64 bits

ls -l /usr/lib/libGL*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    743 May 23 19:31 /usr/lib/libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     27 May 15 22:05 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 934561 May 15 22:05 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 993390 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/libGLU.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    754 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/libGLU.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     13 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/libGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1.3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     13 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 651412 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  45998 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/libGLw.a

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     13 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/libGLw.so -> libGLw.so.1.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     13 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/libGLw.so.1 -> libGLw.so.1.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  39611 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/libGLw.so.1.0

ls -l /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1315370 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     765 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      12 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      12 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  863875 May  5 00:09 /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2

Que je sois en  root ou non, j4obitiens ceci

locate libgl

locate: fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  No such file or directory

merci de vos conseils

----------

## S_Oz

Tu as bien activié l'emulation 32bits? faq-am64  Le message laisse penser le contraire:

```
... failed: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
```

Last edited by S_Oz on Wed May 24, 2006 1:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## E11

Vérifie également que tu as libGl dans /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib et ds /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/

Regarde également que les programmes emul-linux-x86-* sont installé sur ton ordi... Chez moi ils le sont tous sauf emul-linux-x86-medialibs... (je suis ss 64 également)  

J'ai eu le coup de jeux qui ne fonctionnait pas à cause de ces paquets non installé...

Sinon pour locate, p-ê que slocate est  mal installé ? (supposition...)

----------

## boozo

@ E11 : mais non je ne voulais pas le moins du monde t'enlever la primauté c'est juste que je voulais voir la taille des deux libGL.so enfin, de ceux vers quoi elles pointent   :Wink: 

donc : je n'ai pas l'emul-64 chez moi mais déjà qqch me turlupine 

 *Quote:*   

> rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 863875 May 5 00:09 /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2

 

avec libGL.so --> libGL.so.1.2 et libGL.so.1 --> libGL.so.1.2 comme il se doit

mais je remarque déjà que :

 *Quote:*   

> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 934561 May 15 22:05 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2

 

et

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2

 

de plus, où est /usr/lib/libGL.so ?

Je peux très certainement me tromper mais il n'est pas impossible que le pb vienne de tout ce micmac là...   :Confused: 

----------

## terminou

eeeu la je capte pu rien

localhost src # ls -l

total 8

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 May 15 22:05 ATI

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 May 15 21:48 linux -> linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 May 18 23:52 linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r7

localhost src # cd linux

localhost linux # make

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Qui a casse mon linux   :Laughing:  ?

----------

## Il turisto

pour résoudre ca il suffit de reemerger ton kernel mais de la a savoir qui a casse ton linux ...

----------

## E11

 *terminou wrote:*   

> Qui a casse mon linux   ?

 

C'est boozo !!! oui oui c'est boozo   :Laughing:  j'en suis sûr !!! Ca ne peut être que lui !! C'est mathématique !!

Comment ça on m'attends dehors ?   :Shocked:  bon d'accord...

----------

## boozo

pas de .config dans le répertoire linux c'est pas normal çà ls -al dans le rep çà donne quoi ?

@ E11 : T'a intérêt a rester dans l'eau sinon j'te mords ! Je suis déjà sur la plage et j'attends  :Laughing: 

----------

## terminou

/usr/src/linux $ ls -al

total 28016

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root    4096 May 18 23:52 .

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    4096 May 20 20:46 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     386 May 10 22:44 ..tmp_kallsyms1.o.cmd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     386 May 10 22:44 ..tmp_kallsyms2.o.cmd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     669 May 10 22:44 ..tmp_vmlinux1.cmd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     685 May 10 22:44 ..tmp_vmlinux2.cmd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   32993 May 10 22:43 .config

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    6016 May 10 22:43 .config.cmd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   32993 May 10 22:43 .config.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1249154 May 10 22:44 .tmp_System.map

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3012925 May 10 22:44 .tmp_kallsyms1.S

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  598217 May 10 22:44 .tmp_kallsyms1.o

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3012925 May 10 22:44 .tmp_kallsyms2.S

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  598217 May 10 22:44 .tmp_kallsyms2.o

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 May 10 22:44 .tmp_versions

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 8466622 May 10 22:44 .tmp_vmlinux1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 9064679 May 10 22:44 .tmp_vmlinux2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       2 May 10 22:44 .version

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     673 May 10 22:44 .vmlinux.cmd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  120929 May 10 22:44 Module.symvers

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1249154 May 10 22:44 System.map

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    4096 May 18 23:52 arch

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 May 18 23:51 block

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 May 18 23:51 crypto

drwxr-xr-x 28 root root    4096 May 18 23:52 drivers

drwxr-xr-x 26 root root    4096 May 18 23:52 fs

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root    4096 May 18 23:52 include

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 May 18 23:51 init

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 May 18 23:51 ipc

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    4096 May 18 23:51 kernel

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 May 18 23:52 lib

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 May 18 23:51 mm

drwxr-xr-x 14 root root    4096 May 18 23:52 net

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root    4096 May 18 23:52 scripts

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 May 18 23:52 security

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root    4096 May 18 23:52 sound

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 May 18 23:51 usr

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 9064679 May 10 22:44 vmlinux

meme en faisant un make tout seul ca marche pas

make

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

----------

## boozo

bah... y'a pas le Makefile dans ton repertoire   :Laughing:   sauvegarde ton .config ailleurs et ré-emerge ton kernel en --oneshot puis tu remets ton .config dedant et çà devrait passer (tu as dû faire un joli micmac dans ton down/upgrade kernel pour tes pb de drivers ATI toi ^^)

----------

## terminou

oué.... et pis y a surtout que je viens de faire une belle boulette encore...

j'ai fais un emerge --update -deep world.

Et comme certain packets bloquaient la MAJ complete du systeme, j'ai fais un unmerge de ces packets (genre coldplug et xorg-x11) et pis comme un gros nul j'ai arreté la compile car il y avait 372 packages à MAJ avec un un CTRL C. Manque de pot, je ne peux pu me logguer depuis mon reboot.

Bref, je boot la gentoo, y a un probleme avec X (normal jusque la), la console en mode texte me demande le login . je rentre un loggin et il ne se passe rien. je peux meme pas saisir le mot de passe...

J'ai essayé de rebooter avec le livecd et pas moyen que je puisse mettre le pilote de ma carte WIFI avec chipset RT2500 car le le lecteur CD est locké.

y a pas une solution pour que je puisse me reloguer ou ca sent la reinstall complete?

Edit : je vous ecrits depuis mon DD windaube

Edit 2 : Tiens mon problerme ressemble à https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-465335-highlight-login.html

----------

## kopp

eh bien, essaye voir de faire ce qui est poposé, ie 

```
emerge shadow
```

 pour voir. J'ai eu ce problème l'autre fois, et ça a réglé le tout (bon, je m'y attendais au problème vu que je l'avais désinstallé sciemment, alors j'ai gardé une console lancée bien entendu  :Smile: 

----------

## terminou

hop un p'tit emerge pam-login et ca redémarre...  :Wink:  ..bon je returne à la MAJ de mon systeme et si j'ai le temps, avant de partir en vacances, je reverrai pour mon histoire de jeux..

Merci de votre aide et à bientot (A dans 2 semaines)

----------

## dapsaille

en ~x86 un emerge --unmerge pam-login && emerge shadow fonctionne très bien j'ai eu le soucis sur plusieurs machines .

 Shadow remplace pam-login

EDIT= emerge --unmerge coldplug && emerge udev

 aussi :p

----------

